# WTB - "Training and Campaigning Retrievers"



## jluther (Jul 18, 2005)

Interested in purchasing a copy of "Training and Campaigning Retrievers" by Gwaltney. If you have a copy you've decided you can live without, please let me know. Thanks!

Julie
[email protected]


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll be second in line.
I'd like one too.
[email protected]


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Dogs Afield $21.95

Sean


----------



## jluther (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Sean,

I've stopped slapping my forehead long enough to thank you. I got the impression that this book was out of print so I gave up searching the standard places. Dogs Afield now has one on the way to me (along with a few other items, as long as I was there...). I'm happy.

Thanks again!

Julie


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I got mine through Dogsafield, and really enjoyed it. There is an explanation in it about how to pick up your dog at a field trial. I thought that was great because that is something everybody needs to know how to do. Its good. Mine is not for sale  .


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

This is a great book written by a great guy, highly recommended to anyone who hasn't read it.


----------

